# Article: BREWISTA LAUNCHES INTO THE UK MARKET WITH SMART SCALE



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?393-BREWISTA-LAUNCHES-INTO-THE-UK-MARKET-WITH-SMART-SCALE


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I noticed yesterday, CoffeeHit website stated 're-stocking' for this item.

This is going to be a *huge* seller!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Timing from when the liquid hits the glass isn't all that useful for espresso though. For pourover it's a good idea.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I too picked up on that. For espresso, I find it can easily be 10+ secs into pulling a shot before any espresso is seen.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The timer on AUTO1 mode (Espresso) starts as soon as the scale tares itself

So when you hit the brew button and place the cup on the scale there is about a 1-2 second delay and the timer starts

There are 4 modes

AUTO1 - self tare and start timer

AUTO2 - self tare and manual timer

HAND1 - self tare, wait until coffee is added, auto start timer when change in weight (liquid being poured)

HAND2 - self tare, wait until coffee is added, manually start timer


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Are you the only one with these scales at the moment Glenn. Is anyone likely to be at the Rave day with a set? They didn't have them out when I went to the CH stand at coffee festival.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> The timer on AUTO1 mode (Espresso) starts as soon as the scale tares itself
> 
> So when you hit the brew button and place the cup on the scale there is about a 1-2 second delay and the timer starts
> 
> ...


In other words, they are super versatile.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

These scales would be PERFECT for work! I wonder how much they lag, if at all? Or if they are consistent in weight (I.e. if I put something that weighs 20g on the scales, tare, take that thing off and put it back on... Will the scales still say zero?) This is a huge problem with scales. Some are more consistent than others.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Phil104 said:


> Are you the only one with these scales at the moment Glenn. Is anyone likely to be at the Rave day with a set? They didn't have them out when I went to the CH stand at coffee festival.


There are a number of testers who have the prototype scales and no sets are likely to be at the Coffee Forums UK day next week.

The CoffeeHit website will be the exclusive seller of these scales when they land.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I wonder how much they lag, if at all? Or if they are consistent in weight (I.e. if I put something that weighs 20g on the scales, tare, take that thing off and put it back on... Will the scales still say zero?)


Here's a preview of the self tare and auto start


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Take it they wouldn't like a group being flushed on them multiple times?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Take it they wouldn't like a group being flushed on them multiple times?


They might do ok, saw this last week


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> They might do ok, saw this last week


I'm in love. Acaia who?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That clip is impressive.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I'm in love. Acaia who?


Fickle


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah, I prefer the look of the lunar scales but you can't really argue with that video. And the orange display just for jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Fickle


Shameless scale whore


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Yeah, I prefer the look of the lunar scales but you can't really argue with that video. And the orange display just for jeebsy


The lunars look amazing but probably be 3x the price. This display looks like it will be legible in sunlight too


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> The lunars look amazing but probably be 3x the price. This display looks like it will be legible in sunlight too


Agreed, interested to see how it performs before taking the plunge on this. Tempted by a decent scale for the drip tray although my current £11 option is doing pretty well at the moment.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I was more concerned about the abuse inflicted on the tamper!! This video should have an 18 rating


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Are they water resistant?

Not sure i'd use the auto-start timer, as i like to start from the moment i turn on the pump (which is fairly standard for espresso nes pas?).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

frustin said:


> Are they water resistant?
> 
> Not sure i'd use the auto-start timer, as i like to start from the moment i turn on the pump (which is fairly standard for espresso nes pas?).







You could just start the pump as you put the cup on the scale - or use them in manual


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

lol - now i see what the deal with the tamper, i love the way he just lobs it onto the table like that. i'd never do it to mine of course.

EDIT: i didnt realise that the rest of it was a bit of a spoof. it answered my water resistant question though









EDIT2: I'm getting one.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah a few seconds in I was like WTF and then it became clear it was deliberate buffoonery to show some sort of worst case scenario of utter panicking butter-fingered nincompoopery that these scales are capable of withstanding. (Such as might be encountered in my kitchen at 7am on a Monday morning!). I've never tossed a tamper across the room but I've fumbled my scales ob the drip tray and dropped them on the floor before in a semi-conscious state.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

nincompoopery?? Love that word hotmetal! Brilliant!

Have asked Coffeehit for dimensions as would be good to make sure it fits on your drip tray! I would happily use Auto Mode 2 which fits my needs perfectly!


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

What I would like is if this scale had a platform like the one acaia lunar espresso scale is doing.

Also an programmable portafilter and a mug weights. So it would know that its the portafilter on the scale or the mug.

Why can't I have that scale


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Because cups aren't always the same weight?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're in stock now, peeps


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Just bought one of the Brewista temp controlled kettles - cheaper than the others available


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just went to complete checkout and it said they're out of stock - phoned and they said they were put in stock by accident. Won't be in until mid June.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I just did exactly the same after getting stocked email. I was gutted lol


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

That's weird - it let me buy the kettle no problem


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Just went to complete checkout and it said they're out of stock - phoned and they said they were put in stock by accident. Won't be in until mid June.


That's why my order is still processing in the INTERNETS.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

tease!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Just went to complete checkout and it said they're out of stock - phoned and they said they were put in stock by accident. Won't be in until mid June.


I should have consulted the forum first - had exactly the same experience (or strictly speaking, a similar experience) two minutes ago and a patient coffee hit person explained that it was a false alarm&#8230;.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> I should have consulted the forum first - had exactly the same experience (or strictly speaking, a similar experience) two minutes ago and a patient coffee hit erson explained that it was a false alarm&#8230;.


Have a feeling their patience will be much tested in the coming days


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> That's weird - it let me buy the kettle no problem


Because they have the kettle in stock but not the scales.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Have a feeling their patience will be much tested in the coming days


To breaking point, someone will snap.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Just went to complete checkout and it said they're out of stock - phoned and they said they were put in stock by accident. Won't be in until mid June.


Same! Wasn't so patient when I called.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jonc said:


> Same! Wasn't so patient when I called.


Gone over the edge - must have been seconds after I called.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I literally emailed asking about scales three mins before getting an email in return saying. You can't preorder no, Mid June and there will be loads. I had another email coming in exactly the same time alerting of stock. Went WOOHOO!!!! and couldn't believe my luck. Went to order straight away and my excitement and unbelievable luck dissappeared pffffy lol

The phones going to be going mental......


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

They will have gone home by now, if they have any sense, and pre-record a message for tomorrow.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Aha, I tried within 15 minutes of the email and they were out of stock... Glad I didn't miss them. I bet that caused a lot of extra work for them!


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

To be honest, they never look that busy when I go to collect stuff, so reckon it didn't put them off their stride too much!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Because they have the kettle in stock but not the scales.


not according to their website - unless they have already sold out

Beginning to think I should have paid more attention to the final page during ordering. I was redirected back to Coffee Hit site after paying on paypal and then just closed it to get on with more work related stuff. Just checked and no email confirmation from either CH or PP.

Oh well, June isn't far away


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I emailed them and they confirmed it was an accident. Interestingly, I asked if I needed to resubscribe for the back in stock notification and they said that I should. Don't know if that was just covering themselves but might be worth doing.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> not according to their website - unless they have already sold out
> 
> Beginning to think I should have paid more attention to the final page during ordering. I was redirected back to Coffee Hit site after paying on paypal and then just closed it to get on with more work related stuff. Just checked and no email confirmation from either CH or PP.
> 
> Oh well, June isn't far away


Ah - I thought that you had bought the kettle but it sounds not.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Ah - I thought that you had bought the kettle but it sounds not.


Moi aussi


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> I noticed yesterday, CoffeeHit website stated 're-stocking' for this item.
> 
> This is going to be a *huge* seller!


Yes, I got an email saying they were in stock, by 18:00 they were saying out of stock. Not happy:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603982106767847424
Turns out it was a technical glitch


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

frustin said:


> Yes, I got an email saying they were in stock, by 18:00 they were saying out of stock. Not happy:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603982106767847424
> Turns out it was a technical glitch


The email came in about what, 3.30? You'll have to be faster than that judging by all the posts on here


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> The email came in about what, 3.30? You'll have to be faster than that judging by all the posts on here


Yeah I know. I waited for my friend whom i just sold my classic. He needs some stuff and i wanted to hitch a ride on his p&p. I wont be making that mistake again.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Because cups aren't always the same weight?


My old cups were rubbish when it comes to the difference in weight between them. Recently got ACME cups. They are remarkably the same in weight. Very little difference between them.

Another way perhaps it to save the porta filter weight and then an "auto tare" for the cups. Would be nice to not have 2 scales around the machine anymore and just have one nice little one that is smart.

Cant wait to see what features the acaia lunar come up with.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Why do you want to save weights and why do you use two two sets of scales just now?


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

WHY ARE WE WAITING FOR WE ARE SUFFOCATING, WHY ARE WE WAITING.....

Just saying.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

frustin said:


> WHY ARE WE WAITING FOR WE ARE SUFFOCATING, WHY ARE WE WAITING.....
> 
> Just saying.


LOLcano!

Was trying to talk myself out of getting the Brewrista Scale until this morning when a spritzer directly aimed itself at the Tare button on my £5 ones. :/


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

LOLcano ??


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> LOLcano ??


Volcano of LOLs


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> Volcano of LOLs


lol...... I think.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Coffee Hit are gonna be busy, again after the initial inadvertent launch aren't they!


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

I just want them to take my money because, like beano, my £5 ebay one is being inundated by spritzers from my bottomless pf.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

frustin said:


> I just want them to take my money because, like beano, my £5 ebay one is being inundated by spritzers from my bottomless pf.


Mine isn't being inundated with spritzers, it was a freak occurrence... :/

Anyway we are still eagerly awaiting a video of your shot prep in the other thread.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Well I wrote an email brewista this weekend and haven't even heard anything


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Brewista team work Monday to Friday

Have you tried calling them?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

No it was more convenient to email them , to be fair I mailed them through the website and not directly .

For some reason I have an urge in wanting to own a set of these scales , and it was just a query about where I could purchase them and I pointed out there was a lot of interest on the forum and a lot of people were interested about when the scales we're going to be available .

I can manage to wait and hold on to my money that little bit longer .


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Well I heard back from them today , looks like we maybe in for a little wait .

Richard,

Thank you for reaching out. The scales are not available yet commercially. We just wrapped up the beta tests and are making the final modifications before mass production.

I cc'd Mindy Spencer, our salesperson, as well as Paul Radin with Coffee Hit there in the UK. They will follow up to make sure you get the information you need.

Cheers,


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They are worth waiting for


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It could be another Forum poll - how long are you prepared to wait for a piece of coffee kit (accepting that it might depend on a number of factors, including price).


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Maybe we could look to go a group buy?

Could get some discount


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Good shout. I'd be in.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

A group buy on these probably wouldn't get off the ground imo. Unless I'm mistaken CoffeeHit will be the sole UK distributor for these? £40, if that's the price these go on sale for seems very keenly priced to me, especially when compared to the likes of other upmarket scales such as Acaia.

Let's say for example twenty members were willing to take part in a group buy and CoffeeHit agreed to shave off a couple of quid per unit on the basis that they all got shipped together to one address. Now factor in the onward postage to send all units out to each member. Can't see that they'll be much if any saving after all of that.

But if I'm wrong and this would work out cheaper, I'm all ears and also would be interested as plan to purchase a set myself.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If we could get a deal for forum members from coffeehit , say free postage that would be good for members and good for coffeehit . If you don't ask you don't get.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I would like to be in on this if it happens.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm going to buy them all soon as they're released anyway


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone know if these scales are big enough to fully balance a porta-filter on ? Can't really tell from the pics.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

calc said:


> Anyone know if these scales are big enough to fully balance a porta-filter on ? Can't really tell from the pics.


I don't think so. For weighing a dose accurately I think you'd have to weigh the just basket on its own. Or perhaps you could come up with some consistent/repeatable way to weigh the portafilter before and after dosing with part of it resting on the surface and part on the scales?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just use a wee platform thing


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Make up a little wooden tray to sit on top of the scales, or buy the acaiaiaaa scales.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I had an exchange with Coffehit folks and they told me there would be a platform available so the Brewista scales would support complete portafilter.


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks like it will be late July before these hit the shops. So probably August before we get a sniff of them.




__ https://www.facebook.com/brewista/posts/495646503925589


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Just spoke to Brian at Brewista - very friendly chap:

- Manufacture starts: 1st week July

- Air freighting to Paul, Coffee Hit: 3rd week July

- Should be available in UK: last week of July

Lots of changes based on Beta testing:

1. Display freezes on removal of cup for 5 sec so you can record time and weight in your jotter/mind

2. 2 more espresso modes

3. changed the base so it's easier to slide on and off the drip tray

4. self tare added

Some other stuff I didn't write down - and no doubt some brewed features that I forgot.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I am being so patient, but not, but am really as I haven't bought something else in the meantime. It's starting to hurt now and I get paid tomorrow, I am now going off to fight myself all Fight Club style and hospitalize myself in traction for a month in order to avoid any impatient not really what I want buys and then regretting it.......


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

LOL! Could always buy some of those £6 ones off ebay - they'll come in handy for something...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jonc said:


> LOL! Could always buy some of those £6 ones off ebay - they'll come in handy for something...


Got cheapos which are great for the price I paid.......but I didn't have the fore thought of the hefty ACME cups I would buy and they can't cope with them or have the features....

*OUFF, OUCH, THUD, BAM, THWACK..........


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

FYI - they said ETA mid-july. When i'm on holiday.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

frustin said:


> FYI - they said ETA mid-july. When i'm on holiday.


I can buy you a set if you fire me some wedge?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Could be any day now? I decided to break my cheap scales that I've been using, so that I can justify getting some more...come on Brewista I need you .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Deliberately??


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Deliberately??










No not deliberately, they got a bit soaked and started counting up and down in very strange ways, it's sort of good timing apart from not having a set of scales for espresso weighing out until the Brewistas land.


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Expected to be in stock 31st July according to the website. Been waiting on a set of these too.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Just got a stock alert from Coffee Hit and got super excited........looked and it was for the Anfim cone not the scales. Ohhhhhh my excitement to only be pushed from the wall like a fragile Humpty Dumpty and come crashing down lol


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I assume that you made yourself a coffee, picked yourself up, and started waiting patiently all over again.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

AM I right that there is no mechanism available to pre-order one? I need one!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

evoman said:


> AM I right that there is no mechanism available to pre-order one? I need one!


As far as I'm aware it's just a waiting game , no pre-order.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

They leaves me cold TBH, even if they were £5 I wouldn't bother with them. Ok so it self tares...big deal. Would I really bother setting up to weigh every shot I do, how do I split a double into 2 singles, or pour directly into 2 cups...I can't. For me they would simply stay in a draw, as do my existing scales.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> They leaves me cold TBH, even if they were £5 I wouldn't bother with them. Ok so it self tares...big deal. Would I really bother setting up to weigh every shot I do, how do I split a double into 2 singles, or pour directly into 2 cups...I can't. For me they would simply stay in a draw, as do my existing scales.


I think they are expensive , yes. But I think you miss the point.

You're basing the quality of a product on your methodology/ opinion , rather than the actual attributes of the equipment.

Its 100% waterproof = thats huge. I know coffeeshops who get through 10-12 pairs of scales every year.

Self tare AND timer = no need for an external timer + faster workflow.

Its clear you aren't a brewed/filter coffee-focus kind of guy, but lots of people are ; )


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Its 100% waterproof = thats huge. I know coffeeshops who get through 10-12 pairs of scales every year


Are they waterproof? Coffee hit says: "Nano coating means the scale is water-resistant"?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Cheap compared to Acaia's (granted they have additional functionality via smartphone/tablet app).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jonc said:


> Are they waterproof? Coffee hit says: "Nano coating means the scale is water-resistant"?


Have you seen the video ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Cheap compared to Acaia's (granted they have additional functionality via smartphone/tablet app).


Haven't used any of that since the first fortnight/honeymoon period


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Have you seen the video ?


NO!

Where is that [Googles madly]?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKFMoVkU7YI


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

WOW these look SO AWESOME. Renewed excitement following video:


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKFMoVkU7YI


Thanks for that I was looking at a different one (see above!) - still awesome.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I think for most of us these are what we are looking for and a long line is forming. Oh and yes, I normally do weigh every shot, my eyes cant yet accurately determine the amount of beverage by mass just by looking at the cup


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jonc said:


> WOW these look SO AWESOME. Renewed excitement following video:


What clown dialled the espresso in?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> What clown dialled the espresso in?


What did Perger call his WBC drinks?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dylan said:


> What did Perger call his WBC drinks?


Lol. They would have needed to run a lot more water through , and have an EK at their disposal


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> What clown dialled the espresso in?


Definitely never pulled a shot that looks like that before


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

10% off preorders of the scales at Coffeehit today.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Flibster

Any idea if that discount is only available today or for pre-orders placed starting today onwards?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

No idea. This was the tweet I spotted earlier. Ordered one before retweeting.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623883111877767168


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

CoffeeHit (replying to foundrycoffeeroasters tweet) state due into stock end of August! 

Up until now a few members mentioned it would be the last week of July or end of July (31/07/15).



frustin said:


> FYI - they said ETA mid-july.





Gander24 said:


> Expected to be in stock 31st July according to the website.





Doozerless said:


> Looks like it will be late July before these hit the shops. So probably August before we get a sniff of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Picked up my set from a barista friend who has tried his best to kill them in full service for the past 3 weeks.

Impressive battery life!

Even after numerous dunkings they still look and function like new









He's placed orders for his shop as a result of the trial.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Flibster said:


> 10% off preorders of the scales at Coffeehit today.


Ordered!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Due date of late August sucks, but two sets shipping for 64 quid. Snooze on this shit at your peril


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Due date of late August sucks, but two sets shipping for 64 quid. Snooze on this shit at your peril


Er. Why £64? Seems cheap?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Loiter on the site for a few minutes and you get a popup with a code for 10% off. Wasn't sure if it would work in conjunction with this but it went through.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Ahhhh balls I just got so excited I leaped in and forgot the discount lol. I don't really care though in all honesty I need them, like actually need for real not just want.

They better send mine first!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If they don't you can buy my spare set for £100....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yours aren't spare you need them to keep on the up and up. I am the most needy here and your trying to take advantage of me......


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, curious and curiouser - preordered and with the additional discount. By all accounts they're worth waiting for and another month is neither here nor there (unless you have no scale at all - but even then the cheapest from the bay would do as a fill-in).


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Ordered a set for £35.40 delivered. Thanks @jeebsy for the heads up about the additional code/discount pop up


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Anybody got the code? Mine isn't popping up


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Nor me


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

No longer valid! Thanks for the pm's anyway. It accepted the code at 1st then crashed when i tried to check out, after that is states code not accepted. Must have just missed it!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If they cancel orders made with the code after everyone piled in I won't be a happy camper


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> If they cancel orders made with the code after everyone piled in I won't be a happy camper


What's the legality on that?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Could say it was a pricing error or something, big retailers do it all the time when TVs get listed for 5p etc, although would hope they would honour it - didn't say couldn't be used with any other offers etc


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I doubt they could cancel. If the offer is there and working it's their problem. Same as if you Walk in a shop and something is priced wrong. Their mistake not yours.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I doubt they could cancel. If the offer is there and working it's their problem. Same as if you Walk in a shop and something is priced wrong. Their mistake not yours.


That's not the case

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/personalfinance/money-saving-tips/10602641/Price-glitches-Do-retailers-have-to-honour-pricing-mistakes.html


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

That sucks big butt then, wonder if it's down to the same person who enabled the in stock emails going out.....

If everyone smacked it up at the same time then added up they could stand to lose a chunk of money.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

T+Cs: Coffee Hit LTD reserves the right to cancel purchases without stating reasons, for any reason prior to processing payment and despatch.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ordered and with a few Notneutral cups too. Free shipping and it said when the scales are available they'll be shipped out to me separately, so no waiting for the cups.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Their website dishes out that code all the time. I didn't see anything that said pre-order discount not could not use in conjuction with other offers.

I am not going to argue over 10% though.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Curious that they didn't email their 'stock alert' folk to say 'you can now pre-order'?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea same jon, I was all ready to get annoyed that I missed out on the discount, but both the 10% off and the 10% code worked so didn't affect me.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I just ordered mine with the additional 10% so £34.40 for me as well.

The code doesn't pop up if they have your cookies saved so clear your cache or open in a different browser.

The code comes up after a few secs and especially I think if you scroll to the top of the page again as it thinks you are going to navigate away...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I just got an in-stock notification - maybe a crude way of letting people know they can pre-order


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> I just got an in-stock notification - maybe a crude way of letting people know they can pre-order


moi aussi


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah me too!

Maybe they're reading this - spooky.

Still says: EXPECTED TO BE IN STOCK ON	31 Jul 2015 under additional info


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't think web maintenance and emails are their strong point lol


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just (pre-)ordered one as well, in response to an email from them saying it's "back in stock". We'll see when it arrives.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jonc said:


> Yeah me too!
> 
> Maybe they're reading this - spooky.
> 
> Still says: EXPECTED TO BE IN STOCK ON31 Jul 2015 under additional info


The description says estimated shipping 25 August


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

It does say Re stocking on the web site and you are pre ordering

From the webby

*We're offering 10% off all Pre-Orders!!*

*Shipping ETA is 25th August*



*
*

You have a little wait yet.........


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> The description says estimated shipping 25 August


Not that me or Jeebsy want them any less hahaha


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If I could remember the code, I would post it up, Its just a generic 10% off code.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

10offcoffeehit

..but you have to enter your email so it MAY only accept if they have your email on file.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I don't think web maintenance and emails are their strong point lol


Maybe Peter at Made By Knock could offer some consultancy?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big thanks to Milanski for the code. Been trying for an hour to get the discount code to pop up without success. '10offcoffeehit' works


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Big thanks to Milanski for the code. Been trying for an hour to get the discount code to pop up without success. '10offcoffeehit' works


Well worth an hour of your time then!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

fluffles said:


> Well worth an hour of your time then!


Definitely - love a bargain and I'm time rich!!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Crap. I've just been warned off buying any more kit until after my wedding. So on the Chrimbo list for now.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

ridland said:


> Crap. I've just been warned off buying any more kit until after my wedding. So on the Chrimbo list for now.


What??? Are you sure that you're marrying the right lady ?

Start as you mean to go on........ man up and get some scales!!!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ridland said:


> Crap. I've just been warned off buying any more kit until after my wedding. So on the Chrimbo list for now.


You could have had them on pre-order for a while? .


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

ridland said:


> Crap. I've just been warned off buying any more kit until after my wedding. So on the Chrimbo list for now.


Why aren't they on your wedding present list along with all the other coffee making kit you have always wanted?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> What??? Are you sure that you're marrying the right lady ?
> 
> Start as you mean to go on........ man up and get some scales!!!


Given to beta test.....

Won in a forum raffle......

IF YOU LOVED ME YOU WOULD UNDERSTAND! Waaaahhh Waaaahhh sniffle........

The list goes on


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Given to beta test.....
> 
> Won in a forum raffle......
> 
> ...


It's not for me, it's for you (so I can make you more consistently excellent espresso).....

What this? I've had it for ages. You just haven't noticed / I just found it again.....

It's so I can actually _get rid of_ some of my old scales, so I'm actually reducing my coffee stuff..... (Though not sure you want to make this argument - dangerous precedent!)

I got 10% off - twice! So I'm really saving us money.....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

...there's lots of practiced people on here...


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have just spoke to sales at coffeehit, they are expecting these in on the 25th of August


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Have just pre-ordered a set. Or at least, I hope I have.

Had some issues using coffeehit online sales which I hope to resolve if and when they return my telephone call.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

The discount code is PREORDER. I think.......


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> The discount code is PREORDER. I think.......


Not sure if that response was prompted by me saying I had issues?

However I can confirm that PREORDER is the discount code, as periodically displayed in a flash add at the bottom of their web pages.

On the face of it, the discount was applied to my 'order' ok but the 'order' got into a bit of a tangle. Have emailed them and no doubt it will all get sorted tomorrow.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They changed it - must have got annoyed with all us double-discounting:

*We're offering 10% off all Pre-Orders!! Use Code PREORDER at checkout. (Cant be used with any other discount code)*


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And well worth it - another positive review, this time in Caffeine magazine.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

ETA has been pushed back from 25th Aug (up until yesterday) to 28th Aug (earlier today).

10% discount code (PREORDER) or £5 off orders £50+ using new discount code (FIVEOFF)

Previous 10% discount code (10OFFCOFFEEHIT) has now expired.

Hope that helps others?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Seriously hope it arrives before the 11th of september. Getting on a plane on the 12th.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

jonc said:


> T+Cs: Coffee Hit LTD reserves the right to cancel purchases without stating reasons, for any reason prior to processing payment and despatch.


I know this is an old post (about as old as my pre-order for the Brewista scales) but I just spotted it. My payment (via PayPal) was processed immediately, so they have accepted my order, which is therefore now a contract to supply.

Tony.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@teejay41

You'll probably be fine. Would be surprised if CoffeeHit cancelled orders due to some savvy consumers spotting an opportunity to stack discounts (10% off code on top of a pre-order price which was already reduced by 10%). They did put a stop to that loophole though (damage limitation).

It's not always as clean cut though regarding retailers having to fulfil orders just because payment has been taken as mentioned here


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, they can cancel if they want, seen it happen more than a few times on HUKD.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Just ordered one. I notice the 10% discount is on the ex-vat price so not such a good deal...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Just ordered one. I notice the 10% discount is on the ex-vat price so not such a good deal...


Better than 0 percent


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

DoubleShot said:


> ETA has been pushed back from 25th Aug (up until yesterday) to 28th Aug (earlier today).


Wont be turning up in time for bank holiday play time then







Poor do!


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice piece of kit.. but I think it's probably £15 too much.. although will probably fit best guys using different prep techniques as you can switch to different modes..


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

destiny said:


> Nice piece of kit.. but I think it's probably £15 too much.. although will probably fit best guys using different prep techniques as you can switch to different modes..


There's been a lot of R&D on this and they've answered the call of baristas the world over!

I think the price point is about right.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

^^

+1 what Milanski said. Think these will sell by the truck load!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

They are less than half the price of Acaia scales.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Exactly my thoughts. Could be as much as a third of the price depending on where Acaia's were purchased from and whether any import duty etc was payable (I know some members were lucky enough not to be charged anything but there's no guarantee that applies to everyone)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> Just ordered one. I notice the 10% discount is on the ex-vat price so not such a good deal...


Doesn't £3.33 off ex-vat price equal £4 off when totalled including vat and payment is taken though?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Doesn't £3.33 off ex-vat price equal £4 off when totalled including vat and payment is taken though?


Fair point!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

teejay41 said:


> I know this is an old post (about as old as my pre-order for the Brewista scales) but I just spotted it. My payment (via PayPal) was processed immediately, so they have accepted my order, which is therefore now a contract to supply.


...which their terms allow them to cancel any time prior to dispatch


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Email received:

Hello! The scales have now left the factory and are on their way by air to our warehouse. The delivery day is the 2nd of September and you should have your scales by the 4th of September.

We would like to thank you for your patience during the development stages of this product. If you have any questions concerning your order please do not hesitate to contact me or [email protected].


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's a race between this and the Push tamper for slowest to market


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The Rhino mini grinder is a contender.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

jonc said:


> Email received:
> 
> Hello! The scales have now left the factory and are on their way by air to our warehouse. The delivery day is the 2nd of September and you should have your scales by the 4th of September.
> 
> We would like to thank you for your patience during the development stages of this product. If you have any questions concerning your order please do not hesitate to contact me or [email protected].


I received the same email


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Likewise! 13 Char.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I was hoping to take these away with me when I went on holiday this Sunday.

Seems I'll have to take the heavier Acaia.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Me too, which I assumes means that I'm not going to be bounced off the order. In any event, I thought that the fact they were taking preorders, whatever discounts were applied, meant that they would be taking this into account in the price they get them for and the numbers that they order.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Not shipped today then.

Getting close to them arriving when I'm not in the country.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Thought they shipped to us today for delivery tomorrow?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Delivered to Coffee Hit on the second, shipped by them on the third, arrive with us fourth.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like pre-orders will have to be going out next day delivery today for them to keep to the amended, amended date. Maybe it will get pushed back again?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> Maybe it will get pushed back again?


Why do you think this? is there anything to suggest they won't meet the below?

"Hello! The scales have now left the factory and are on their way by air to our warehouse. The delivery day is the 2nd of September and you should have your scales by the 4th of September."


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Why do you think this? is there anything to suggest they won't meet the below?
> 
> "Hello! The scales have now left the factory and are on their way by air to our warehouse. The delivery day is the 2nd of September and you should have your scales by the 4th of September."


I have no intel on this, just sat here awaiting that email confirmation of dispatch to come through very impatiently! I think there will be a mad rush for the first person to post that the email has arrived.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> I have no intel on this, just sat here awaiting that email confirmation of dispatch to come through very impatiently! I think there will be a mad rush for the first person to post that the email has arrived.


I just phoned them, soon as I said the word Brewista the guy sighed and sounded downtrodden then confirmed they would be posted today


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Email alert confirming they're in stock and they're in the website - In Stock. So assuming their ERP is half decent they can obviously cover back orders and still have stock. Good times (although I've pre-ordered so I'm happy either way).


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Email, your coffeehit delivery is due Friday 4th September. YEAH!!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Calm down... calm down !

It's only a set of scales.

Or is it ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It is amusing quite how much anticipation these scales are causing. Almost like the hype built up around a game, film or mobile launch.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Dylan said:


> It is amusing quite how much anticipation these scales are causing. Almost like the hype built up around a game, film or mobile launch.


Just don't want to be one of those chumps interviewed outside apple store showing their new phone off only to drop it on the floor


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

forzajuve said:


> Just don't want to be one of those chumps interviewed outside apple store showing their new phone off only to drop it on the floor


Haha, I saw that, poor kid looked so upset.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Disconcertingly I have no email to say they've been dispatched?!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jonc said:


> Disconcertingly I have no email to say they've been dispatched?!


I dont think any one has one of those yet.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have one of those.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I dont think any one has one of those yet.


I have....or have i ...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh, my bad, thought it was just stock update emails.

I also dont have a dispatch email, but then if mine arrives a couple of days late I wont be too upset about it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I had the scales this morning....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> I had the scales this morning....


Did you? Did you really?

Picture please!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Dylan said:


> I dont think any one has one of those yet.


Joe does:



jlarkin said:


> Email, your coffeehit delivery is due Friday 4th September. YEAH!!


But I don't! :|


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I imagine they're doing a lot of pick, pack and scanning over at coffeehit today...I'd only get worried if you didn't have the email by say 4pm today?  (maybe later, I dunno).


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Dylan said:


> It is amusing quite how much anticipation these scales are causing. Almost like the hype built up around a game, film or mobile launch.


And why not, none of those things are as interesting to me .


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jlarkin said:


> And why not, none of those things are as interesting to me .


I bought them because they look like a good solid set of scales with a few neat features, but really, short of auto-button pressing, they dont do anything my £8 ebay ones dont do.

It feels like a relatively unexciting incremental upgrade to me.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jonc said:


> Did you? Did you really?
> 
> Picture please!


ahh my camera is broke...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine have been dispatched, didn't get an email but phoned to check. Royal mail first class


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Mine have been dispatched, didn't get an email but phoned to check. Royal mail first class


The downtrodden guy on the end of the phone is probably hoping thats the end of it!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> The downtrodden guy on the end of the phone is probably hoping thats the end of it!


He said he was away to jump off a bridge


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> He said he was away to jump off a bridge


Not just yet I need to phone him to check mine are on the way


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;-32AAp418V4]


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice, thanks Jeebsy.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Whoop whoop.

They have arrived.... Damaged!

Large protective tray broken


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Bummer


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Whoop whoop.
> 
> They have arrived.... Damaged!
> 
> ...


Thats a big shame, is it the chip on the front of the tray you refer to?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

No it have not shown damaged tray.

I have contacted supplier and am sure they will replace it

However, due to packaging I will be interested to see it other have a problem


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> No it have not shown damaged tray.
> 
> I have contacted supplier and am sure they will replace it
> 
> However, due to packaging I will be interested to see it other have a problem


Ahh it looks like theres a small chip on the front, cant really tell if you had the clear plastic guard on it.

I put my order in last night


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

No that is a indent to help lift it, I guess


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

This thread will be trending today fo sho!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> This thread will be trending today fo sho!


I have no idea what this means!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> I have no idea what this means!


a hive of activity !


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

This thread will see a lot of activity (views and new posts) today, for sure.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> This thread will see a lot of activity (views and new posts) today, for sure.


fo sho yo

check your spro flo


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Fevmeister

Yo down with the lingo bro!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for clarification.

I am a bit more country lane than street


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

A good day to be working from home:









For those in the same boat, I never got a dispatch email but landed today. How could I have ever doubted!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Scales arrived a few minutes ago. Excitement! (sad I know...)

Disappointment, they don't work







Tried a new set of batteries, still nothing, nix, nada.

Just called Coffee Hit. Another set are on their way along with a return label. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

i am wfh today but still no delivery


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine left yesterday apparently SHOULD arrive today he said...

Waiting.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Rob666 said:


> they don't work


That's really rough.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

They look pretty big. Can you fit two cups on if you were splitting a shot?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mine arrived, plastic trays intact - although they are the same size as the trays that came with my cheap scales off the bay. Yet to power them up&#8230; next job.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

seeq said:


> They look pretty big. Can you fit two cups on if you were splitting a shot?


Yes, two acme espresso cups fit - and they are slightly bigger than the tulip shaped cups.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Two 5ozs out of the question?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Two 5ozs out of the question?


They are just (at the very limit) able to handle two 6oz inkers.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Hooray! Mine have turned up.

Seem to work ok. Already made my first 2 brews of the day so will have a play later on.

They are pleasantly substantial. Nice amount of weight to them and the feel of the surface.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Postie's never been this late before


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Postie's never been this late before


He's busy playing with his new scales


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

For all you folks yet to lay your hands on a set, here's photos to give you an idea of what will fit onto them.

Naked portafilter:










Double-spout portafilter:










5oz Foundry d'Ancap competition cup:










5oz notNeutral:










6oz notNeutral x 2










5oz Inker Tulip x 2:










Double-walled espresso cups x 2:










If anyone wants something else in particular checked, let me know.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> He's busy playing with his new scales


Weighing him down


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They look tiny. Glad i got two sets


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Two plastic trays are provided. One looks like a dust cover for the top metal surface. The other for placing items in.

Tiny (and I mean tiny!) screwdriver is supplied for removing the battery cover.


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> If anyone wants something else in particular checked, let me know.


A tub of custard?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

My postie's taking his time too...usually have post by 12.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

A few more.

Screwdriver:










Without tray:










With dust cover:










With tray:










With dust cover plus tray (one neatly fits over the other):










Very, well thought out product imo. ?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Great pics Doubleshot. Thanks


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

mine has just arrived









but dust cover and tray are cracked/damaged


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Woohoo. I'm all Brewista-ed up!

All in tact and working well for me.

Sorry to hear of damaged/non-functioning units.

Kinda spoils the party I'm sure.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

they are still usable with the damage but it is annoying. hopefully they can be replaced with ease


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Pretty cool scales, BUT weighing read out seems to be a wee bit delayed - a wee but jumpy - anyone else seeing this?

The other thing is the tare function (Auto 1) seems to stick once used once - and you seem to have to turn them off and back on to re-weigh - anyone else seeing this?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

jonc said:


> Pretty cool scales, BUT weighing read out seems to be a wee bit delayed - a wee but jumpy - anyone else seeing this?


Not getting any jumping, some minor delay but much more responsive than my £5 ebay ones.



jonc said:


> The other thing is the tare function (Auto 1) seems to stick once used once - and you seem to have to turn them off and back on to re-weigh - anyone else seeing this?


What do you mean by stick? There is a 5 sec delay after removing cup then it resets.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

forzajuve said:


> Not getting any jumping, some minor delay but much more responsive than my £5 ebay ones.


Hmm.



forzajuve said:


> What do you mean by stick? There is a 5 sec delay after removing cup then it resets.


Once I remove the cup it displays for 5 secs

Then when I remove the cup says -220g (or whatever the cup weighs)

When I add the next cup it doesn't retare


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Also note there are 2 ways to stop the timer. Either by removing the cup, which gives a 5 secs pause on final reading before resetting, or by pressing time which holds the reading until you remove the cup or it shuts off obviously. I think with the second way you need to off/on to reset.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

In Auto1:

Add cup and timer starts immediately (after quick flash)

Weighs your shot as time runs

Timer stops when remove cup and holds reading for 5 secs before re-setting

Ready for next run in same sequence


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

CoffeeHit, despite certain issues with their website recently, have delivered today and made a lot of peeps happy.

Packaging or checking units for damage prior to dispatch might be something that needs addressing though?!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

jonc said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Once I remove the cup it displays for 5 secs
> 
> ...


Just realised how you managed to do this. If you dont actually add any weight to your cup then I get the same. Try the above but pour some water into a cup on the scales to simulate and see if it works.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I see that the prices on CoffeeHit have already hopped up for Brewista products. Kettle is now £85 (same as Bonavita) whereas I think that it was £65 when it first hit the website. Scales are £40.

Supply and demand I suppose. Can't really blame them - they have probably had to take on extra staff to deal with all the phone calls


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> I see that the prices on CoffeeHit have already hopped up for Brewista products. Scales are £40.


They increased the pre-order price of £36 back to the full retail cost of £40 weeks ago (no doubt as a result of many peeps code stacking and using the 10% discount code to get a double discount in effect!). Then introduced a new code (PREORDER) to still allow a 10% discount on pre-orders of the Brewista Smart Scales. This prevented code stacking as you can only use one code per order.

Obviously now that the launch date has finally arrived there is no further discount as the units are no longer a pre-order.

You can however use a new discount code (FIVEOFF) to get a £5 discount on any items provided the order total is £50 or over, excluding vat.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks DS. I ordered a set using the cheeky double discount ages ago so there might be a parcel waiting for me at home if I ever escape here.

It was the kettle that I had noticed the biggest jump on. Remember it being much cheaper than Bonavista and was quite tempted. Bought a Behmor on the first day that they appeared on here which I have been happily using for a couple of months or so now, so probably less need for the kettle.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

forzajuve said:


> Just realised how you managed to do this. If you dont actually add any weight to your cup then I get the same. Try the above but pour some water into a cup on the scales to simulate and see if it works.


Hmm; that seems to work - but then the timer doesn't start. Very odd.

Will post a video when i have a sec.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@NickdeBug

That was exactly my thinking when considering a Brazen Plus. Sure it doesn't have a goose neck like the Bonavita or Brewista but if you really require that, why not just pick up a Hario (non/electric) goose neck for around £27 delivered? Best of both worlds but costing less than purchasing both a Brazen and a Brewista temperature controlled kettle!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> I see that the prices on CoffeeHit have already hopped up for Brewista products. Kettle is now £85 (same as Bonavita) whereas I think that it was £65 when it first hit the website. Scales are £40.
> 
> Supply and demand I suppose. Can't really blame them - they have probably had to take on extra staff to deal with all the phone calls


scales have been 40 for a while now i believe


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Fevmeister said:


> scales have been 40 for a while now i believe


Yeah around the beginning of Aug when it got mentioned earlier in this thread about the 10% discount code working in addition to the pre-order price (which was already reduced by 10% to £36) and quite a few peeps rushed in their orders.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jonc said:


> Hmm; that seems to work - but then the timer doesn't start. Very odd.
> 
> Will post a video when i have a sec.


Check what mode you have it set on as well, they have different affects on the timer, auto-tare etc.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Would those who have received theirs and had a good play pay the full £40?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jonc said:


> Hmm; that seems to work - but then the timer doesn't start. Very odd.
> 
> Will post a video when i have a sec.


Link deleted


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think you need to weight (intentional) longer before you put the next one one. they all hold the memory for 5 secs, from the way I read it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> I think you need to weight (intentional) longer before you put the next one one. they all hold the memory for 5 secs, from the way I read it.


Ah ok! Thanks; reading isn't something I tried!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

jonc said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mosy99ju25ebbo5/2015-09-04%2013.33.45.mp4?dl=0


Yeah woah cowboy, give it a chance! 5 sec hold on the display before re-setting for next go.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Excellent bit of kit, but not without minor initial issues.

Firstly, it 'kiggled' on its base (see-sawing along an axis front left to rear right). So one of those little pimple-feet was too deep - or maybe the other two corners were too shallow. Anyway, I carefully reduced the height of the front left pimple with a small ultra-fine oilstone... the sort of thing one might use to sharpen scalpel blades. Needed to take off almost 1mm, and a little off the opposite corner, and it's now perfectly stable.

The second issue was its accuracy. A 500g cal. weight read 501.6, with proportional errors down through lesser weights. (I have cal. weights of 5, 10, 20 (2 off), 50, 100 and 500g). Performing its 500g calibration was a breeze (but not everyone has cal. weights) and it's now spot-on throughout its entire range, or at least up to 705g - my max. combined cal. weight.

All in all, highly pleased with the Brewista scales and very glad I decided to pre-order.

Tony.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Fevmeister said:


> Would those who have received theirs and had a good play pay the full £40?


Haven't had a chance to play around with mine yet but based on its design and features plus extras such as the two trays and screwdriver included...yes it's worth £40 imo compared to what else is on the market right now. Also consider how often you hear it mentioned on here about weighing your dose plus output, not many pieces of kit (bar maybe a tamper and filter basket) get used more than a set of scales. Gotta be worth the small investment, surely?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Fevmeister said:


> Would those who have received theirs and had a good play pay the full £40?


Still early to give massive amounts of feedback but I am happy and think they are good value.

+ The range of modes is excellent and the stability of readings and lag is really much better than cheaper scales.

- For me the development has not thought enough about what happens when you finish timing. i.e. you have to lift the cup off the scales or hit a button. Maybe on Auto4 (which is auto start as espresso hits the cup) could have had an auto stop as no more weight is added. Very minor point but would have made them functionally perfect for my use.

Can't comment on accuracy as I need to get some calibration weights which is the next task.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Like me there may be a few more dissapointed people out there.

I phoned because I got an email saying they were delayed via DPD. I spoke to a very fed up sounding guy who told me hed be glad to see the back of these things as they have been his life for far too long and they must have posted 250 or so...how many phone calls is he gonna get!?

apparently mine were sent Royal mail 1st class yesterday not via DPD

But didn't come with postie today so maybe tomorrow......

Now regret getting them sent to work as I'm not in till Monday

Cheers

Russ


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

what about using something like a phone? that'll be a known weight and as long as it doesnt have any covers/protectors etc attached...

update: hmm, my iphone 5 is supposed to weigh 112g and in actual fact my scales say it's 114.2g. I'd be surprised if apple have that sort of difference in weight measurements, even if they used different manufactured components (which would also seem unlikely).


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

frustin said:


> what about using something like a phone? that'll be a known weight and as long as it doesnt have any covers/protectors etc attached...
> 
> update: hmm, my iphone 5 is supposed to weigh 112g and in actual fact my scales say it's 114.2g. I'd be surprised if apple have that sort of difference in weight measurements, even if they used different manufactured components (which would also seem unlikely).


accumulated dirt in headphone port? charging port? locking port? speakers?


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

2 grams of dirt?????

In any event, the instructions for calibration say you need a 500g cal weight.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

i was thinking aloud!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Get your two pence pieces out.

They should all weigh 7.12 grams, you'll need 70 of them though to make up the 500 grams

http://www.royalmint.com/discover/uk-coins/coin-design-and-specifications/two-pence-coin


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Mine arrived today .... damage free.

Whacked in the batteries, selected Auto 2 mode and brewed up.

On the face of it, just the job!

Just get away nicely with two 6oz cups.......









So far, well worth £40.

Now off to read the instructions........

Oh! and maybe to file the pips on bottom of the case?

@teejay43 I reckon I can live with the 'kibbling'

Anyone ???.....


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Blackstone said:


> mine has just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is broken too. What did you do about it? If anything?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

frustin said:


> Mine is broken too. What did you do about it? If anything?


for now i have emailed coffeehit. will give it until monday and then i will chase with a phone call


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone tested if a hot cup causes them to drift yet?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

frustin said:


> what about using something like a phone? that'll be a known weight and as long as it doesnt have any covers/protectors etc attached...
> 
> update: hmm, my iphone 5 is supposed to weigh 112g and in actual fact my scales say it's 114.2g. I'd be surprised if apple have that sort of difference in weight measurements, even if they used different manufactured components (which would also seem unlikely).


Coins are a pretty reliable weight if you want to test it in the lower ranges.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Anyone tested if a hot cup causes them to drift yet?


Cup won't make a difference, a chemex might though


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Cup won't make a difference, a chemex might though


I thought someone asked, either in this thread or another, about this because hot cups made their scales drift.

I imagine a chemex would be multiple times worse of course.

Edit: Yea, here we go : post 81 http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25580-Acaia-v-Brewista&p=340936&highlight=drift#post340936


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> i was thinking aloud!


No thinking allowed.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

teejay41 said:


> Excellent bit of kit, but not without minor initial issues.
> 
> Firstly, it 'kiggled' on its base (see-sawing along an axis front left to rear right). So one of those little pimple-feet was too deep - or maybe the other two corners were too shallow. Anyway, I carefully reduced the height of the front left pimple with a small ultra-fine oilstone... the sort of thing one might use to sharpen scalpel blades. Needed to take off almost 1mm, and a little off the opposite corner, and it's now perfectly stable.


Tony makes a good point. If you buy a decent balance then it will usually have a spirit bubble built in to get it level (with adjustable feet). If it is not bang on then this can make a big difference in the reliability of the readings. Having said that, if using on a drip tray it would have to be levelled in situ.


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

How is the quality of the scale? Is it 8 times nicer than the cheap 5E chinese scales? Does it feel cheap or is it well made?

Does the scale read the same weight if you place a cup in the middle and then place it further out towards edge of scale?

I am tempted but somewhat worried to place international order considering some have gotten broken scales.....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 16420
View attachment 16421
View attachment 16422
View attachment 16423


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They feel really solid, I'm impressed. Dunno how much use the auto features will get though.

A wee plate like this and they'll be rocking: https://swiezopalona.pl/produkt/1914/acaia-portafilter-weighing-plate-aluminiowa-plytka-do-wagi-lunar


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Much thinner profile

View attachment 16424
View attachment 16425


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 16426


No drift to report


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Tony makes a good point. If you buy a decent balance then it will usually have a spirit bubble built in to get it level (with adjustable feet). If it is not bang on then this can make a big difference in the reliability of the readings. Having said that, if using on a drip tray it would have to be levelled in situ.


It wasn't so much the levelling aspect that niggled me about its instability, but the irritation factor of something that wouldn't stand firmly... rather like sitting at a wobbly table. Eventually, a beer mat or similar just *has *to be wedged under the short leg to preserve sanity! I have some misgivings about certain aspects of the auto modes too, but it's a bit premature yet to be pronouncing reasoned judgement.

Tony.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Well I've had a tinker and made one spro with them.

Seem good and solid, surprised at the weight. Hopefully a sign of good build, hefty sturdy etc.

Worked well.

Does away with me having to try to time on my phone, weigh with my dinky scales, turn machine on and hitting to many buttons. I'm down to one!! That's a massively easier tasking for the making of.

I can fit more cups on (split shots) and weigh bigger cups at last!

Not tried for brew yet and been going by weight of bean to ml of water so I think when I do my brew game is gonna fully open up.

Seem really flipping easy to use.

All in all for the money they seem to work well, have opened up my game massively totally dancing all over the cheapo ones I had before.

Made my coffee prep life easier and more advanced massively. Not really got a bad thing to say about them so far and for forty quid all in for me a huge upgrade across all my preps.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah I agree they'll deffo make life simpler.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Sk8-bizarre

You've come a long way lad, remember, almost like it was yesterday, when a number of members had to talk you into getting yourself a set of el cheapo digital scales off evilbay!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Hopefully my coffee making has also at least to a degree along with knowledge..........long way to go though!

Not even a year yet but I'm still a bit of a keener.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

My scales have a little wobble too, not really enough to worry about. Especially when resolved by resolving my main issue I have. They slide around very easily. Some cheap little rubber feet would have solved that, but I've found a piece of silicone that's a millimetre thick or so that I've cut to size and the scales now sit on that. No wobble, no slip.

Other than that, and occasionally finding them not turning off automatically, no problems at all so far.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Flibster said:


> Some cheap little rubber feet would have solved that, but I've found a piece of silicone that's a millimetre thick or so that I've cut to size and the scales now sit on that. No wobble, no slip.


Mine slide on the worktop - was thinking about a bit of sticky foamy stuff like on the Acaia but rubber feet could be a shout


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Flibster said:


> They slide around very easily. Some cheap little rubber feet would have solved that.





jeebsy said:


> Mine slide on the worktop


This sliding thing was a later design tweak to make them easy to move on and off the drip tray - he'd had feedback from the beta testers about the original non slidey feet as I recall...


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine came yesterday too. Did anybody get the two replacement silicone gaskets that are mentioned in the instructions? I didn't

I'd planned to use auto mode 4, so that the timer started automatically when the first drops hit, which seemed perfect for a lever machine. However, in (limited, admittedly) practice so far this morning it takes a while to register the drops hitting it, whereupon it re-tares and starts the timer about 5 seconds in, which is less than ideal, so I suspect I'll end up using it in manual mode and starting the timer myself. I also found the auto-tare function made it hard to weigh the beans as it kept restarting mid way through, so manual mode will be better than that.

I still really like the form factor and waterproof aspects but it's a pity they aren't more sensitive.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah manual mode 2 for straight weighing seems best. Need to play more with auto4 to see if it's worth working with.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

drude said:


> Mine came yesterday too. Did anybody get the two replacement silicone gaskets that are mentioned in the instructions? I didn't
> 
> I'd planned to use auto mode 4, so that the timer started automatically when the first drops hit, which seemed perfect for a lever machine. However, in (limited, admittedly) practice so far this morning it takes a while to register the drops hitting it, whereupon it re-tares and starts the timer about 5 seconds in, which is less than ideal, so I suspect I'll end up using it in manual mode and starting the timer myself. I also found the auto-tare function made it hard to weigh the beans as it kept restarting mid way through, so manual mode will be better than that.
> 
> I still really like the form factor and waterproof aspects but it's a pity they aren't more sensitive.


With mine the gaskets were in the bag with the little screwdriver. They were not very obvious as quite small


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> With mine the gaskets were in the bag with the little screwdriver. They were not very obvious as quite small


Same


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Still haven't had mine, and the postman has come and gone.

I'd been trying not to phone Coffee Hit, given how many calls they've been receiving, but looks as though I'll be calling today.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Yep, in the bag with the micro-screwdriver.









Thought at first that mine was missing but it had dropped onto the carpet during unpacking and could hardly be seen.

Have you checked the carpet?

Or if you've done the housekeeping earlier check inside the Hoover bag or Dyson cylinder?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

False alarm.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

teejay41 said:


> it 'kiggled' on its base (see-sawing along an axis front left to rear right).


Mine does too. Bit annoying.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> With mine the gaskets were in the bag with the little screwdriver. They were not very obvious as quite small


+1 for this. I nearly threw them away


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

For those troubled by skittering / moving about or not sitting flat, purchase some kitchen cabinet door buffers from DIY shop /B&Q etc. These are small rubber buffers 6 or 8 mm in diameter or available square , clear or white approx 2 mm thick. They come in strips or squares, just rip off as you require, they are self adhesive:good:


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Am I right in thinking that the two plastic covers that came with the scales are just literally covers? I thought at first the little one could still be used when weighing things but seems to throw them out a little.

Also, I saw somebody (@ronsil maybe) bought a calibration weight recently and it wasn't too expensive. Anybody have a tip for that? Sorry Ron if not you - I couldn't find the thread whilst looking just now.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Am I right in thinking that the two plastic covers that came with the scales are just literally covers? I thought at first the little one could still be used when weighing things but seems to throw them out a little.
> 
> Also, I saw somebody (@ronsil maybe) bought a calibration weight recently and it wasn't too expensive. Anybody have a tip for that? Sorry Ron if not you - I couldn't find the thread whilst looking just now.


I use the big one for sitting my portafilter in but have ordered an aluminium plate like the lunar one


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@jlarkin

ronsil ordered a calibration weight (500g I believe?) from Amazon.

Here's the link The System Kid posted on another thread discussing calibration weights used on an Acaia.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

anyone contacted/heard form coffeehit about the damaged scales?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Member of staff who deals with internet orders was on holiday the whole of last week. Imagine what's waiting in store for them on entering the office today! 

Run!! Lol!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes the 500g calibration weight came from Amazon & I find it accurate enough for Coffee/water on the Acaia Scale

Surprised how frequently the calibration is required


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Blackstone said:


> anyone contacted/heard form coffeehit about the damaged scales?


My replacement scales should be arriving between 10 and 11 according to the tracker.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> My replacement scales should be arriving between 10 and 11 according to the tracker.


did you call them? i only sent a mail so just wondering if i also need to call. thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Yes the 500g calibration weight came from Amazon & I find it accurate enough for Coffee/water on the Acaia Scale
> 
> Surprised how frequently the calibration is required


How often and what sort of discrepancies are you seeing?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> My replacement scales should be arriving between 10 and 11 according to the tracker.


Just out of interest does the courier pick up the original scales at the same time or did CoffeeHit not request wanting them back?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I called them on Friday when the originals arrived.

The replacement is working fine and I'm enjoying auto 4!

They also sent a postage paid returns label and the duff one is now on its way back to them.


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Auto 4, I was under the impression that you started timing from when you moved the lever to "on" not when the liquid starts to flow. I've been using 18 in 36 out in 27 to 30 seconds, but from the moment I move the lever to push water through the group head and out of the basket/handle. Is this wrong? Advice please, as I've discounted Auto 4 for this reason.

Also if I put the handle on the scales it weighs inaccurately, but the idea of using the large plastic cover seems a great idea.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@AL1968

I thought exactly the same regarding the timing of a shot starting when you lift the lever rather than when espresso hits the cup (which can be 8-12 secs later).

Surprised no one else has mentioned this unless Auto 4 isn't the best mode to be using?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> @AL1968
> 
> I thought exactly the same regarding the timing of a shot starting when you lift the lever rather than when espresso hits the cup (which can be 8-12 secs later).
> 
> Surprised no one else has mentioned this unless Auto 4 isn't the best mode to be using?


The comment was about lever machines I think? Perhaps they have special rules? Having said that various posts recently from Mrboots2u and MWJB - and maybe others - have said don't be too obsessive about the 30s timing!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

It still applies when lifting a lever on a pump machine such as a SDB or Brewtus. I hear you about the 30 sec but if the timer only starts around 10 secs into the extraction, that could take some getting used to compared with using a standalone timer which many are used to doing.

Kinda makes the built-in timer feature less useful unless this is not how it is to be used


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

On levers some people count the time from when the first drops hit, which would start the timer. People don't tend to do the same with pumps.

The only useful auto timer would be the one that starts after the cup is tared, if you get in the habit of starting the pump promptly


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's how I'd have expected it to work. Place cup on scales immediately prior to lifting lever (pump machine). Scales self-tare then timer starts.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I can't be arsed changing modes to weigh out a dose then again to pull the shot. Fewer button presses to just run them in manual. Could see auto being more useful if you had an od grinder.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> That's how I'd have expected it to work. Place cup on scales immediately prior to lifting lever (pump machine). Scales self-tare then timer starts.


That's auto1 isn't it?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> I can't be arsed changing modes to weigh out a dose then again to pull the shot. Fewer button presses to just run them in manual. Could see auto being more useful if you had an od grinder.


I'm using auto1 for this. But not a fan of toggling through the modes to get to the manual mode for dosing the pf. Using the tiny rank old ebay scales for this. I should have bought 2 Brewistas really.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dosing the pf? You single dosing? Or just check each one?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Dosing the pf? You single dosing? Or just check each one?


Checking mostly every one; no single dosing here.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> @AL1968
> 
> I thought exactly the same regarding the timing of a shot starting when you lift the lever rather than when espresso hits the cup (which can be 8-12 secs later).
> 
> Surprised no one else has mentioned this unless Auto 4 isn't the best mode to be using?


Auto 1 is arguably the most suitable preset for espresso as one can place the cup and then move the lever/hit the button the moment it has tared, which is when the timer starts automatically. Preinfusion is thus included in the overall time.

My biggest gripe with the Brewister is that one must snatch the cup away the moment the weight has stabilised or the timer keeps on running. And in snatching/picking up the cup, it's all too easy to apply a bit of downward force, thus cocking up the 'held' weight reading.

I can see me reverting to full manual operation in due course if I don't improve my reactions and refine my snatch. I would also prefer the readings to be held for longer than 5sec, or have the option for it not to reset, holding the readings until user-intervention.

They're still very good though, and ooze class! But I'll still use my upto-300g scales for weighing pre-grind beans and the resultant dose if only for their .01g resolution.

Tony.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

@AL1968

Good point! I only got the scales yesterday and pulled two shots so far. I used Auto 4 and thought 'what's up that shot seemed quick!' (Going by the timer but the pour looked OK)

So it would seem auto 4 is pretty useless, unless were doing it wrong?

What's everyone else doing?

Cheers

Russ


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Just to clarify, I'm using a Rocket R58, not a lever machine, I'm useless with some of the terminology!! Having said that because I can use these scales with a cup under the group head and hopefully weigh the coffee in the basket whilst in the handle they are miles better than the cheap scales I was using previously. Just been on Barista course at 200 degrees in Nottingham with SWMBO, now fully understand the importance of weight in weight out and how the milk should look before the pour, worth every penny as Mrs W now prepares her own coffee ( She's better at the milk prep as well!!)

Incidentally found out yesterday our pour time for 36gms was out at 22secs, scales are definitely better than measuring by eye.

I think that these scales should have a use for most people whichever brew method you use. I'm not familiar with the Acacia scales functionality, do they have a function that would produce a better result than AUTO 4? If not then The Brewista's are much better value. I'm happy!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Russ

See jonc's comments (#336 & #337), Auto1 might be the one the mode you're looking for?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

teejay41 said:


> My biggest gripe with the Brewister is that one must snatch the cup away the moment the weight has stabilised or the timer keeps on running. And in snatching/picking up the cup, it's all too easy to apply a bit of downward force, thus cocking up the 'held' weight reading.
> 
> I can see me reverting to full manual operation in due course if I don't improve my reactions and refine my snatch. I would also prefer the readings to be held for longer than 5sec, or have the option for it not to reset, holding the readings until user-intervention.


You can also press TIME when you finish your shot to hold the timer and weight rather than cup removal. This will hold your readings for more than 5 secs until either you remove the cup or the scales turn off.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

It would appear some of us have only perused or even bypassed reading the users manual altogether in all the excitement. 

Glad above has just been posted (thanks forzajuve) as at least a few members sounded disappointed that the timer display disappeared after 5 seconds of the cup being removed.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

There were instructions??!!


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Delighted with my Brewista and am finding the Auto4 program very useful. Both the timer and the weighing start as soon as the first of the extraction hits the cup which is perfect for my needs. In addition, for backflushing it allows use of the timer button on its own. I use the V's display to get 15 seconds of backflushing when I half lower the lever to hold the hot water in the pre-infusion chamber to hot soak there as well, after 15 seconds on the Brewista timer, the lever is completely lowered expelling the water and the cycle repeated for a total of 4 cycles.

CoffeeHit could have done a much better job with the packing. Simply putting the Brewista in a box large enough to take it and adding the 500g in to rattle around in the substantial space remaining without any packing just wasn't good enough. Fortunately, there's no perceivable damage.


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

If u place an empty cup on the Brewista, does it show the same weight everywhere, or does it differ if you move the cup from the center?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> On levers some people count the time from when the first drops hit, which would start the timer. People don't tend to do the same with pumps.
> 
> The only useful auto timer would be the one that starts after the cup is tared, if you get in the habit of starting the pump promptly


Really handy this came up. I started with the Strega and timing from drops hitting the cup. Had been doing the same with the ECM and just realised that puts me quite far out compared to how others would count the time (not that I'm overly concerned about time, but it's good to have a ballpark idea).

I found a couple of times the timer didn't start when I expected, in trying to use the auto modes but I wasn't quite sure if I didn't follow the expected workflow. Now I need to keep an eye on that...

I definitely can't weigh anything whilst having either of the covers that came with it on, it they just completely throw out the weight.


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Really handy this came up. I started with the Strega and timing from drops hitting the cup. Had been doing the same with the ECM and just realised that puts me quite far out compared to how others would count the time (not that I'm overly concerned about time, but it's good to have a ballpark idea).
> 
> I found a couple of times the timer didn't start when I expected, in trying to use the auto modes but I wasn't quite sure if I didn't follow the expected workflow. Now I need to keep an eye on that...
> 
> I definitely can't weigh anything whilst having either of the covers that came with it on, it they just completely throw out the weight.


Use the large cover inverted this acts like a saucer to hold the handle with the basket inserted. It's accurate, I've checked saves faffing about tuging the basket in and out all the time. You could also use it to weigh the beans before adding them to the grinder.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

centaursailing said:


> CoffeeHit could have done a much better job with the packing. Simply putting the Brewista in a box large enough to take it and adding the 500g in to rattle around in the substantial space remaining without any packing just wasn't good enough. Fortunately, there's no perceivable damage.


Not been keeping up with this thread so hope I've not misunderstood but did some of you buy a seperate 500g weight or was it supposed to be part of the purchase of the scale?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

My operational observations wish for the timer button to be on the left as opposed to the right side of the scales as pulling the lever and pressing the timer button can be a bit tricky...


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mine arrived with a damaged protective cover (no big deal) but I've just discovered the tare button will not work on any setting. The feet aren't even either but again, no big deal. It's a good scale though, seems well calibrated but haven't weighed any coins to calibrate it perfectly yet. I've a 500g calibration weight I got to use with the grinder but I'm afraid it will be inaccurate since it's chipped/scratched.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> Mine arrived with a damaged protective cover (no big deal) but I've just discovered the tare button will not work on any setting. The feet aren't even either but again, no big deal. It's a good scale though, seems well calibrated but haven't weighed any coins to calibrate it perfectly yet. I've a 500g calibration weight I got to use with the grinder but I'm afraid it will be inaccurate since it's chipped/scratched.


Tare should only work with hand 2 (or whatever is called) - that's what the instructions say (from memory).


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Milanski said:


> Not been keeping up with this thread so hope I've not misunderstood but did some of you buy a seperate 500g weight or was it supposed to be part of the purchase of the scale?


It's separate- not part of brewista package as such


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Milanski said:


> My operational observations wish for the timer button to be on the left as opposed to the right side of the scales as pulling the lever and pressing the timer button can be a bit tricky...


 I agree although I'm beginning to get the hang of left hand down, right hand press the timer. I also bought a 500g calibration weight on ebay, which arrived pretty much the next day.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> I agree although I'm beginning to get the hang of left hand down, right hand press the timer. I also bought a 500g calibration weight on ebay, which arrived pretty much the next day.


Again, apologies if it's been mentioned in an earlier post but does this scale need calibrating (or is it just to check if your particular scale is accurate), and if so, how often and how much is it out by?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Milanski said:


> Again, apologies if it's been mentioned in an earlier post but does this scale need calibrating (or is it just to check if your particular scale is accurate), and if so, how often and how much is it out by?


I don't think it does - it weighed my 20g weight at 20g (my others scales at 20.1). I obsessively and unthinkingly bought a 500g weight in case I need it. Will I ever? I don't know if scales require regular calibrating.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> I don't know if scales require regular calibrating.


Only if they're Acaia's!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Only if they're Acaia's!


That's what you get when you buy cheap, I guess.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Actually, the tare button does work. It turns out I wasn't pressing it hard enough. Maybe it was a little out of place and wasn't making contact properly. It made a satisfying click when I pushed it so I thought it wasn't working, but I set it to hand 2 and gave it a good hard press and it made a little croak and started working. Still have to press it harder and more deliberately than the other buttons. Anybody else experience this or is a quick light press enough for everyone else?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> Actually, the tare button does work. It turns out I wasn't pressing it hard enough. Maybe it was a little out of place and wasn't making contact properly. It made a satisfying click when I pushed it so I thought it wasn't working, but I set it to hand 2 and gave it a good hard press and it made a little croak and started working. Still have to press it harder and more deliberately than the other buttons. Anybody else experience this or is a quick light press enough for everyone else?


Seems much the same as the other buttons on mine. Fairly little press seeming to do the trick


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> Seems much the same as the other buttons on mine. Fairly little press seeming to do the trick


Same here.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks. Guess I'll be contacting coffeehit for a replacement.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine just got their first good soaking after i misjudged the position of the Sowden under the hot water tap of the boiler but still working fine.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 16541
View attachment 16542


Sorted


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 16541
> View attachment 16542
> 
> 
> Sorted


Take a look HERE if you want to be 'Sorted'

12 off only free (ish*) to good home.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Bought a 500g calibration weight. My scales were 1.2g off i.e. 501.2g


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

frustin said:


> Bought a 500g calibration weight. My scales were 1.2g off i.e. 501.2g


About the same as mine.

Tony.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

mokapoka said:


> If u place an empty cup on the Brewista, does it show the same weight everywhere, or does it differ if you move the cup from the center?


Showed same everywhere for me, empty cup and shot of espresso cup


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Just ordered with the calibration weight. Hubby is confused asking why it's a 500g weight. He said just because it's 1 or 2 g out at 500g doesn't mean it's 1 or 2 g out at 16g. I'm rubbish at maths. Is he right?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Tigermad said:


> Just ordered with the calibration weight. Hubby is confused asking why it's a 500g weight. He said just because it's 1 or 2 g out at 500g doesn't mean it's 1 or 2 g out at 16g. I'm rubbish at maths. Is he right?


Well I'm not an expert and some on here could be but of course you won't know how far out your one is unless you check. It's pretty unlikely to be out by that far on 16g but it's also unlikely you'll need to ever replace the calibration weight and you'll know it's an accurate scale, so not exactly frivolous.

If you assumed it was linear I think you could divide the amount it was out by 500 to get the difference per gram and then times by 16 to have an idea what it would have been out by e.g 502g measured on 500 calibration. 2÷500 x 16 = 0.064 but I don't know if that's an accurate way to calculate the potential amount it's out by


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I think you're correct with that jlarkin, with every marginal gram the error rises by the 0.064g


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Someone at the pop-up yesterday noticed me using these, they said they had a set and every time a drop of water goes near the scales they stop working and need about four hours to dry out


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Good to see other folks are having an issue with their "tare" button - it's really quite irritating and I thought I was alone.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

robashton said:


> Good to see other folks are having an issue with their "tare" button - it's really quite irritating and I thought I was alone.


Whoa, the way you wallop scales it must be really bad


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Mine are goosed, need replacing. They don't weigh more than 247g...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Not having any problems with mine thankfully.

I am getting zero use out of all the auto features, can't see them being useful as it's not exactly difficult to use scales on the 'traditional' method of just pressing tare and time.

That said they are still great scales, tare very quickly measure even faster and are just the right size for everything. Well worth the cost IMHO.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Really happy with mine.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I liked them til they packed in.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Mine are ok, niggles I have had have been me learning to use them. Have actually briefly run under the tap a couple of times.

Brew game is up and spro is easy.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

My tare button has pretty much never worked and I have to resort to turning them off and on again.

At least they don't wobble I guess.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

funinacup said:


> I liked them til they packed in.


That would kind of put you off them...


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

My tare button doesn't seem to work most of the time either.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

aaroncornish said:


> My tare button doesn't seem to work most of the time either.


In a manual tare mode?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I am using Auto2 - but it doesn't properly tare everytime I put the cup on.

Sometimes I can manually tare, often I can't


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

New set coming to me tomorrow.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

aaroncornish said:


> I am using Auto2 - but it doesn't properly tare everytime I put the cup on.
> 
> Sometimes I can manually tare, often I can't


Does it work in manual?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Loving the auto 4 with the l1,

but it I was struggling with tare thought I was doing something wrong


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Good to know it's not just me. I think the button isn't place properly, it seems more depressed than the other buttons. I haven't contacted coffee hit yet. Need to get on that.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

My tare works fine in manual (press it, leave for a second, it'll tare)

so my issues aren't mechanical, which means it's down to user error most likely on the other modes (or as we would call it in software: bad ux)

when your cups are different weights by a gram or two and you're in auto mode how do you tare @jeebsy ? Or are your papercups just Ab Fab as is?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Paper cups are all exactly the same weight. Don't use the auto modes, they're annoying and mess with the workflow.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

That's a reasonable enough answer, auto tareing a bit of a gimmick unless it's able to do it from negative weights and do its logic via deltas rather than "x above 0" which seems to be its thing.

that said I've had the tare button work in the auto modes occasionally, I can't work out what logic it is applying though


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Interesting feedback on auto modes. I'm using auto 1 with a reasonable amount of success. Will try the manual mode and see if that's betterererer.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Yeah I really liked the idea of auto2 (perhaps 1 if I didn't have a timer on my machine) but my has bean cups are all about a gram off from each other so manual it is..

Providing they don't go kaput I would say reasonable value for money even without auto tare.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Is that just the two wit issues then, or more?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I use auto 2 for spro and for brew manual hitting ttare and time as and when.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

robashton said:


> That's a reasonable enough answer, auto tareing a bit of a gimmick unless it's able to do it from negative weights and do its logic via deltas rather than "x above 0" which seems to be its thing.
> 
> that said I've had the tare button work in the auto modes occasionally, I can't work out what logic it is applying though


First few times i weighed my dose of beans - it auto tared the container which was good, but then i couldn't work out how to tare it again for the cup (wouldn't tare again). Got pissed off and just put it in manual.

On the stall I use it for checking the dose out the grinder, suppose auto tare would be nice for weighing the pf but the pfs are different weights so you get the above issue again. With paper cups it's not a thing to put an empty one on then hit tare and swap it for ones with a drink in it.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Yeah okay, that's pretty much my experience too - using it for weighing beans then weighing ground and then weighing brew basically means manual or nothing - that's no biggy though - preferable to lugging my acaias with me or tolerating rubbish jewellery scales!


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

I personally think they have been over engineered I use Auto2 with snakehip' s additional platform. Switch on, place handle with basket on scales, automatically tares, lift off handle grind beans into basket, put handle and basket back on scales. Once 18gms is reached load handle into machine. Switch scales off place under handle spout, switch back on place cup on scales, automatically tares. Press timer button simultaneously with starting water flow into head of machine. Watch timer and weight, 30 seconds/36gms liquid gold job done!

Next coffee just weigh ground coffee, only repeat whole process to dial in next supply of beans.

Even Mrs W likes them comment"easy to use".

Forgot to mention, take extra care when loading batteries, make sure the cover fits the recess exactly and the screws are tight to ensure the silicone seal does its job.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

No 'auto off' function it seems?


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

jonc said:


> No 'auto off' function it seems?


It does have an auto off and you can vary the timing I've moved mine down to 60secs. Instructions are in the pack.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I really should read these instructions!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

bit over indulgent but will keep acacias for weighing pf

and for brewed,


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Back in stock for those that missed out first time around


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

AL1968 said:


> It does have an auto off and you can vary the timing I've moved mine down to 60secs. Instructions are in the pack.


I completely missed that you can set the auto off feature. I'll be away to check that any moment!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Do these scales have a lid or cover to protect the weighing surface when travelling with them?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@fatboyslim

Two plastic covers are included, one smaller one for the metal weighing plate and a larger one that fits over that and covers the display and buttons.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Brilliant! Exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Since I've been using my scales with ceramic mugs instead of my Cafflano I've noticed that they really are affected by heat. Largest change in weight I've seen just due to the scale heating up has been 4.3g.

Solved that by adding a thin silicone mat between mug and scale. Also means the surface isn't slippy either.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Flibster said:


> Solved that by adding a thin silicone mat between mug and scale. Also means the surface isn't slippy either.


That sounds like a great idea. A bit like Acaia scales? Photo please. Where did you buy the silicone mat from?

Thanks.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> That sounds like a great idea, a bit the Acaia scales. Photo please? Where did you buy the silicone mat from?
> 
> Thanks.


It's a Zeal silicone mat - a small one. Like this one Just cut to the size of the weighing surface with a scalpel. I picked up the mat from my local kitchenware place for a couple of quid several years ago.

I need to pick up a couple of others and I have a habit of losing or chopping them up.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Flibster said:


> Since I've been using my scales with ceramic mugs instead of my Cafflano I've noticed that they really are affected by heat. Largest change in weight I've seen just due to the scale heating up has been 4.3g.
> 
> Solved that by adding a thin silicone mat between mug and scale. Also means the surface isn't slippy either.


Noticed this last week - ended up using slate tiles at the coffee festival so pourover could be accurate!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

At what stage do you see this drift?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

robashton said:


> Noticed this last week - ended up using slate tiles at the coffee festival so pourover could be accurate!


Never been a problem for me as I have always used my alum weighing plate** with a couple of strips of self adhesive ,medium density, foam on the underside.









Strip on top to aid PF weighing........









No probs with two cups........









Still got 10 plates left if anybody interested.

**http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26496-Portafilter-Cup-Weighing-Platform-Suits-Brewista-Scale


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Mine just died (flat battery) for the first time during a training session

Thankfully had my acaias with me!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> At what stage do you see this drift?


It was after rinsing the filter through. Mug gets hot, heats up the metal plate and it slowly starts to drift and continues through to the point when I finish the brew and turn the scale off.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Not sure whether it's normal behavior (already contacted Brewista), but I am not really happy with this happening:






The problem is that I got the scales this week and replaced batteries twice already! I keep them in the cupboard and they probably just turn on when I put something else in the cupboard. Also, I found that it's not great for pour overs (in hand1 mode) if you accidentally touch the Chemex/Aeropress/whatever with the kettle - the weight goes up and as soon as you lift the kettle, the timer stops... There's no quick way to reset the timer.

I really wanted scales with timer, but I'll probably have to return them and get something else. Too gimmicky for pour overs and not worth the price if you used in full manual mode. Though the build quality is decent (by no means great) and the scales are really quick.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I don't get the problem with using manual mode.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> I don't get the problem with using manual mode.


Same, that's all I use. Still think they're good value at that.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Same, that's all I use. Still think they're good value at that.


The ones we used at the coffee festival took multiple soakings. Dunno what the lifespan will be like we would have killed a lot of sets of cheap scales that day


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> The ones we used at the coffee festival took multiple soakings. Dunno what the lifespan will be like we would have killed a lot of sets of cheap scales that day


I've soaked mine a few times now and always been fine. Regular ones would be dead!

Surprisingly nobody soaked mine while using the machine that day, but I had faith.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've had 5 quid scales off eBay, good digital kitchen scales, Acaias and these. For me these are the right balance of durability/functionality/price.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah, I'm now pretty impressed with them after being initially sceptical. For me, all the modes are unusable other than the manual one. They're too glitchy and it's so annoying when they decide to do something weird mid-shot. Still, like Jeebsy says, they took a real soaking straight from the group on a lever machine a couple of times and they weren't bothered at all. As for as waterproof scales for £30 goes, can't really go wrong. I'll always take spare batteries with me but not had to replace them yet.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Acacias are great though for porterfilters and as a general kitchen scale. They're solid in operation for me too so I have uses for both sets.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Brewista Customer Support claims that I have water in the scales and that causes them to turn on/off without pressing buttons.

I am looking at Hario V60 scales as they are c. 25-30 pounds on Amazon. Not much of a saving, but I am getting a little bit frustrated with Brewista scales just now. I will soon run out of AAA batteries at home at such rates! Hopefully Hario scales are built a little bit better.

No problems in hand2 mode where you start/stop the timer yourself. But if you are in hand1 mode (aka pour over mode), accidentally weighting the scales makes the timer stop. Not a big deal, but quite unavoidable in early morning sometimes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you get water in the hario they will knacker ....:


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> If you get water in the hario they will knacker ....:


Do you reckon? I used my flatmate's Salter scales for a long time and never had any issues, the design is a lot much better to prevent water ingress.

I did not submerge Brewista scales at all and I replaced two sets of batteries since this Tuesday.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Ok... Just an update. Dried the scales with batteries out. They don't turn on automatically any more, but I had to replace third set of batteries since Tuesday. For some reason, the scales just drain the batteries.

I mentioned the timer glitches in pour over mode:

1. Put Aeropress plunge to prevent dripping. That causes the timer to stop.

2. Accidentally touching the base of Aeropress (or anything else) with the kettle and removing it causes the timer to stop.






Not so fussed about the first glitch. Second is really annoying and happened at least twice while brewing.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

There's always going to be an element of learning how these things behave and how to get the best out of them.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Strip on top to aid PF weighing........
> 
> View attachment 17254
> 
> ...


yes please

address sent by PM......


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

John,

Plate in post.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks like my scales are toast.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658962424041705472
Brewista claims there's water in them. As they're mainly used under the grinder now that's quite an achievement. Batteries pulled and left to dry.

Good job I'm not relying on them. I've had a set of calibrated lab scales for the last week that I've 'borrowed' Horrendously expensive but super responsive. Also, enormous.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Flibster said:


> Looks like my scales are toast.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658962424041705472
> ...


Really water...no surely not...don't you remember this:waiting:


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

funinacup said:


> There's always going to be an element of learning how these things behave and how to get the best out of them.


Yup, but in pour over (hand1) mode:

1. You cannot stir.

2. You cannot wipe the scale.

3. You cannot put the plunger of the Aeropress.

4. You cannot touch anything what is on the scale.

5. You cannot shake the Chemex.

...

It has nothing to do with learning curve, it's just the fact that you cannot recover from mistakes. You did a mistake, the timer stops and restarts. And if you don't notice that, you have no idea of the brewing time any more. It's just very poorly implemented (I am quite familiar with User Experience, Usability, Designing, etc.) for hand1 mode. The only one I cared about. Hence, the rage!



Flibster said:


> Looks like my scales are toast.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658962424041705472
> ...


I've posted a page before, they turn on automatically if you bump them on the counter. Replaced 4 sets of batteries in a week due to discharge.

I doubt they would pass IP1 (Ingress Protection against dripping water) rating. AFAIK, they don't have it (or at least do not advertise that they have it) anyway.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Yup, but in pour over (hand1) mode:
> 
> 1. You cannot stir.
> 
> ...


But you can get round this by using hand 2 and just pressing 'time' to start yourself?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I think the auto modes are a gimmick. Hand2 mode for everything. Heatproof matting to prevent weird readings and a drawer full of spare batteries.

I await the Next Generation of these, assuming that'll be a thing.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> But you can get round this by using hand 2 and just pressing 'time' to start yourself?


Personally, I have a watch with stopwatch and a phone/iPad which can be used for that. My Bonavita kettle has the timer as well if I needed. The selling point for me was the auto timer so I can just have an easier morning at 6AM. A scale with a manual timer for 40 pounds which discharged all the batteries I had at home? Thanks, I'll pass.

Don't get me wrong, it might work better for pulling espresso shots and I still think that the idea is really great. Maybe second iteration of them will solve some of the issues I have encountered?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Just return them. My batteries lasted me from when they were released til last week and I had left them on for a few hrs in between brews by accident.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

My batteries are still a ok, and played with the auto modes for an hour when I got them then put it on hand2 and never looked back


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

funinacup said:


> Just return them. My batteries lasted me from when they were released til last week and I had left them on for a few hrs in between brews by accident.


Auto-off! Except I accidentally swapped the scales that I'd turned auto-off on on with a friend and I can't seem to turn the ones I have into that mode again!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I haven't set my auto off, but the screen dims after a few minutes of non-use. Often come back from work and they're still on, or go into the kitchen in the morning and they're still on from the night before. Have only changed the batteries once.

The backlight seems to get dimmer as the charge drops which gives a crude indication of battery life.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I have yet to change batteries on my brewista, Bonavita, however sucked the batteries dry, faster then a smartphone, so it's plugged in.

But hand one is useless


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I now realized I was ranting here for days about the scales... Sent them back today. Sorry if I was too negative about my experience - I am sure others might find them to be perfect.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Just changed the batteries in mine

Look what greeted me when I opened them


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking at the clean grey line around the gasket it looks as if the water could have gained access from topside.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

They invited problems like this showing that you can rinse them under a tap in their adverts/marketing

What more do we coffeeists need than it being drip proof???


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> Looking at the clean grey line around the gasket it looks as if the water could have gained access from topside.


Gasket is marked just by the rust, could have easily seeped through there I reckon.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My gasket sticks out loads to the point it's a pain putting it back on. Aaron's looked to be a slightly recessed beside the screw which could let water through?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It does look like that.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Have to confess I'm a little disappointed with these scales. Considering the price. I find they don't update quickly enough. My cheapo Chinese ones are much faster.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Flibster

Your scales could feature in an upcoming episode of The X-Files (returning for a 6-episode event January 2016 btw!)

"That's spooky, Mulder" - Scully


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Just pulled my scales out of the warm place they've been drying out in for a couple of days

Batteries back in.

Yup. They're stuffed. £40 and they lasted what? 6 weeks?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get a refund then.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

This from the latest CoffeeHit newsletter advertising 'New Brewista Smart Scale'

Nano coating means the scale is water-resistant. If the scale gets wet it should continue to function. If they stop working after getting wet just give them and shake and let them dry out. They will start up again. Perfect for brewing on and placing on your drip tray to weigh your shots.

6 Modes

Rubberised coating

The six modes are in built into the software. All functions are automatically started. Weight and time is held for 5 seconds after vessel is removed. This truly is a smart scale:

Auto1: This is an espresso mode. Place cup on scale and time/weight go to zero and timer start counting up.

Auto2: This is the second espresso mode: Place cup on scale and time/weight go to zero, start espresso machine and press orange timer button and scale timer starts. Remove cup and time and weight go back to zero.

Auto3: Place cup on scale, will auto tare. This is for espresso machines with built-in timers.

Auto4: Place cup on scale, will auto tare. When espresso hits the cup the timer starts automatically, weight is displayed.

Hand1: This is a pourover mode. Add brewing vessel to scale and weight goes to zero. Add coffee grounds after 3 seconds weight goes to zero. Start adding water and weight and timer start. Remove brew vessel and both weight and time go back to zero.

Hand2: This is a manual pourover mode. User tares and starts timer.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

from what I've read and I've followed the entire thread...it doesn't look like these Brewista scales are that good considering what they cost...seem to be loads of problems?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Some people like them, some people don't.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Got my Hario V60 scales today... I have to admit that the materials used in Brewista scales are a lot better. However, build quality is another question to which I cannot answer. Hario scales are build solidly, but it does not have the same It feels like the water cannot get through the touch-sensitive buttons, so that's a big advantage. Few other things:

* The accuracy up to 0.1g is only between 0 and 200g (total weight, no matter whether you tare it or not). Hence, you cannot just simply pour some beans into the hand grinder and expect that it still has 0.1g accuracy (most likely 0.5 or 1g). Brewista wins as you can keep pressing "tare" and it still has 0.1g accuracy (assuming it's accurate!).

* Timer can be paused in Hario scales and if you keep holding timer button, then it resets. Slightly better than "start-stop-reset" interaction in fully manual Brewista mode.

* Brewista scales have a lot better response. Hario scales are slow, but not terribly slow. Needed 350g of water, managed to stop at 351g. Definitely not an issue for pour over brewing.

I suppose, Brewista scales are more suited to pull espresso shots. Faster, has backlit screen (relevant if it's dark under the machine) and feels more suited with 4 auto modes for espresso making. It also has two covers, so better for transporting them (to some extent). Hario scales are cheaper (under 30 quid on Amazon), works well with pour over brewing and looks better in my kitchen.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice summary of both scales as these seem two of the most popular choices with somebody doesn't fancy cheap as chips eBay or rather expensive Acaia scales.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Why would you want to pause the scales?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Why would you want to pause the scales?


I was certain I have added a sentence questioning the purpose of being able to do so. It's definitely not a stopwatch for running in the park. Must have deleted the sentence due to... some reasons!

I think it might be due to prevention from going from the "slip" to an "error". If you accidentally stopped the timer, all you can do is just reset in Brewista scales. You can resume the timer in Hario scales. It simply might have been some implementation limitations as you don't need to care about the user interaction/timing. The circuit "start/pause for a short touch and reset for a long touch" might be easier to make than the "start the timer with a click, stop the timer with a click and it resets after 5s". I have done very little electronic engineering to actually have enough knowledge in what's simpler/cheaper. AFAIK, you can long press buttons in Brewista, so that wouldn't be impossible.

In before: I am overthinking. I know that.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

My scales are really eating batteries. I've had them since launch (6-8 weeks at a guess?) and I'm on my third set of batteries. I make 1 or 2 coffees a day and I have auto-off set to 60 seconds - is this normal?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

fluffles said:


> My scales are really eating batteries. I've had them since launch (6-8 weeks at a guess?) and I'm on my third set of batteries. I make 1 or 2 coffees a day and I have auto-off set to 60 seconds - is this normal?


Seems like some people have had issues but can only vouch for my own experience so far. I've had them since the launch (I preordered) and I use them for at least 4 coffees a day, usually more and I just turn them off once I've pulled each shot (as I'm generally just using them to weigh the espresso out into a cup). I've forgotten to turn them off a few times but they're still going strong *touch wood* on the first set of batteries.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

fluffles said:


> My scales are really eating batteries. I've had them since launch (6-8 weeks at a guess?) and I'm on my third set of batteries. I make 1 or 2 coffees a day and I have auto-off set to 60 seconds - is this normal?


Does your auto off work - mine doesn't *seem* to (PLEASE NOTE: In my case this could well be user error)?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

fluffles said:


> My scales are really eating batteries. I've had them since launch (6-8 weeks at a guess?) and I'm on my third set of batteries. I make 1 or 2 coffees a day and I have auto-off set to 60 seconds - is this normal?


what batteries are you using? do you get them from the £ shop?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm on my second set for each, got them on launch day and mine don't auto off. Quite often they get left on overnight, while i'm at work etc


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> what batteries are you using? do you get them from the £ shop?


No, duracell. I usually turn off manually and the auto-off does work (I never come back to it to find it still on)


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

fluffles said:


> My scales are really eating batteries. I've had them since launch (6-8 weeks at a guess?) and I'm on my third set of batteries. I make 1 or 2 coffees a day and I have auto-off set to 60 seconds - is this normal?


I don't think so.

I too have Brewistas, also received at launch. I also make few drinks, say 2 or 3 a day on average. I have the auto-shutoff left at its default - more than 60 secs I think, for I often find the scales still on after I've stretched milk and put the finishing touches to the drink - which I'm sure is more than one minute.

I am still using the original supplied batteries which so far have shown no sign of running down.

I take you're using decent quality alkaline batteries, not cheapo 'Poundland' zinc ones!

Tony.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mine are still going, forget to turn them off all the time.

I would ask all those who are questioning the brand of the battery to ask if they have been well and truly swallowed up by marketing campaigns...

http://www.batteryshowdown.com/results-lo.html


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm not questioning the brand of battery... makes no difference whether it's Duracell, JCB, Varta, Sony, Ever-ready or whatever. It's the battery's internal technology I'm referring to. Alkaline (Manganese Alkaline in full) has far greater capacity than zinc-chloride. Zinc has a shorter life (i.e. lower A/h rating) and a poorer voltage stability with noticeable tail-off of output voltage under load than Alkaline. And they're much cheaper to make. That's why a pack of four or more can be sold by Poundland, who, I am reliably informed, never pay more than 40p for any of their sales items.

Poundland started here in Burton-on-Trent, by the way, and their current large store in the Octagon shopping centre is next door to their original first shop.

Tony.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Fair enough teejay, its easy to see how 'cheapo' batteries can be lumped together, Ikea Alk can very much be considered cheapo afterall.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Has anyone had to replace batteries on these yet?

My set started to show "Lo" in the display so went to replace the AAA batteries within. The new Duracels done seem to provide any life. Put the old ones in and still get "Lo".

It looks like the cheapy AAAs supplied are a slightly different size to the Duracels. Annoying!

Anyone had this problem? I will pick up some generic AAAs from the supermarket tomorrow. Will have to did out old set for this evening.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I've had to change mine several times due to the unreliable auto off.

Standard batteries were fine though.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I have Duracells in mine, no problems


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Weird!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I have lots of problems with mine. Need to send them back really.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jonc said:


> I have lots of problems with mine. Need to send them back really.


What problems exactly? I'm thinking that Hario scales wouldn't do the job for the spro and I will eventually need another set of scales, but it seems like it's going to be either Acaia or cheap eBay ones.

I probably should get a grinder and machine sorted before, anyway.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The modes now don't work. The auto off doesn't work reliably. Sometimes it doesn't turn on. Erm think that's about it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You know what would be genuinely useful on a set of smart scales... the ability to programme in the weight of an item, be it a catch cup or portafilter so you can auto minus it off before weighing.

I cant count the amount of times I forget to tare the scales with my PF on, went ahead and ground the coffee then realised my mistake and I have to decant it into another cup to weigh it and then back again.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> You know what would be genuinely useful on a set of smart scales... the ability to programme in the weight of an item, be it a catch cup or portafilter so you can auto minus it off before weighing.
> 
> I cant count the amount of times I forget to tare the scales with my PF on, went ahead and ground the coffee then realised my mistake and I have to decant it into another cup to weigh it and then back again.


Put a sticker on your pf with the weight of it then just do a bit of mental arithmetic


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

For what it is worth, the brewista offer decent quality for the money, a precise measuring scale with on board timer and a set of different program modes won't be perfect for £40.

Yes you can get cheapish Chinese scales but these are in all fairness a gamble, you might get one that will last for years and weight precisely enough but you also run the risk getting one that dos not. You might kill several within a short time frame if used for purposes these where not designed for eg. coffee brewing, in top of that these also need to be calibrated more often then what should be necessary and even the best reviewed might die after a few times of dripping from the spout, or that is at least my experience.

A high quality scale is not cheep, you won't get very great scales for under a £100 and if you want truly great it's more like £200+

Personally I find the Bonavita to be a far superior product, it's faster in response and more rock solid in construction, uses a temped glass that is a far better choice that dos not effect the scale as badly as steel tend too. And comes with a driptray so make it perfect for pour over. The size is a massive plus for pour over, but it is way too big for espresso.

I enjoy both, I admit it might be a bit more then what most would want to have, but I would hate using the brewista for brewed or weighting portafilters on it!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Cost is irrelevant.

Doesn't matter if it's 50p or £50, if it is sold advertised for a purpose and it is not up to that then that is not acceptable.

Brewista are marketing their products as specialist coffee gear, not cheap ebay Chinese scales.

I have yet to determine if I have an issue with mine, but there have so far been plenty of stories of units arriving broken or not functioning properly. Perhaps a bit of a QC issue trying to get these to market asap. I am sure they will be happy to sort out any problems.

£200 sounds cheap for "truly great". The ones in my lab cost £12k


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Cost is irrelevant.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's 50p or £50, if it is sold advertised for a purpose and it is not up to that then that is not acceptable.
> 
> ...


I think cost is relevant (and it was for the sale of good act, dunno about its recent incumbent). 5 quid scales you've got to expect to be almost disposable. For 40 expectations would be reasonably high (i.e. they will perform their stated functions and do so for a good length of time).


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

12k scale might be a little more then what is needed for coffee brewing - for £200 you'll get a truely great for coffee brewing, sure that is not good enough for lab, but getting one that is might be a little over the top.

And now we are drifting off topic

Yes a scale need to work as advertised for 2 years the legislation quite clearly point this out, but still no one should expect a £40 scale to perform as one costing 2-5 times as much. This is simply put not realistic especially not in the long run.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I think £40 for scales should already be considered to be premium for home use imho. £200 or £12k scales are suited either for industry or coffee geeks. Industry, I believe, requires more certifications and stuff like that. Hence we cannot compare prices for products that were made for different purposes. Damn, Brewista make a claim about water resistance, but they do not have Ingress Protection (IP) rating. That just makes me mad (sorry for a rant).

I always look at new purchases with question "will it improve the result or not?". Scales cannot make the brew/shot taste better, it will make it more convenient to brew/pull. Hence, that shouldn't be a priority over a better grinder, machine and what not.

I've spent some time this morning looking for a mass sensor for the Raspberry Pi/Mbed. I will see if it's possible to make Acaia scales on steroids. That would be rad.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Different batteries, different story.

It obviously doesn't like Duracell Ultra.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

533.7g. I know the tare weight of my naked PF for exactly the same reason - messed it up too many times. However, when I forget to tare I now just aim to get my basket and grounds to weigh 51.8g as I also know my basket weighs 33.8.

Sorry, this seemingly non sequitur post was a reply to #480. I failed to notice the next page!

For the scales, I think the lack of ip rating is the biggest annoyance. It's like watches - "water resistant" is basically "you'll probably be fine but don't come crying if it breaks". For me to spend more than £15 on coffee scales I'd want them to be properly rated as waterproof. If these were, I'd happily spend £40 rather than get through several sets of cheapies. But so far I've only broken one set of £7 scales and it seems these don't fare much better.


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Dylan said:


> You know what would be genuinely useful on a set of smart scales... the ability to programme in the weight of an item, be it a catch cup or portafilter so you can auto minus it off before weighing.
> 
> I cant count the amount of times I forget to tare the scales with my PF on, went ahead and ground the coffee then realised my mistake and I have to decant it into another cup to weigh it and then back again.


I think you'll find that Auto 2 on the Barista scales does exactly that.

Forget this, just read the op properly, Auto 2 doesn't do this it only auto tare's when you place the PF on the scales and yes now I've re-read the post it would be a great addition.


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

A final comment from me, had my set from last release date. Work perfectly, I only use Auto 2 for weighing the ground coffee into the PF and then for extraction weight into the cup. No problems encountered completely waterproof and no issues with the battery life, still on the originals. So I'm happy!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

How water resistant are these? Could you leave them on the espresso machine drip tray and flush the head after each shot straight onto the scales or is that pushing it?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Stevie said:


> How water resistant are these?


Somewhat, seems to about cover it.



Stevie said:


> Could you leave them on the espresso machine drip tray and flush the head after each shot straight onto the scales or is that pushing it?


No I definitely wouldn't do that.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Stevie said:


> How water resistant are these? Could you leave them on the espresso machine drip tray and flush the head after each shot straight onto the scales or is that pushing it?


Based on mine. Totally not.


----------



## heminui (Jan 24, 2009)

These scales are driving me nuts. I'm beginning to think that they're not suited at all to commercial use. The Auto Tare functions are oversensitive and often re-set mid-shot if you bang the drip tray by putting down a cup, or if you need to do a last second cup-switch, you're stuffed. Gotta switch them off & on again to re-set. We've been using them as manual scales only (Manual 2) and are now keeping them in the larger clear plastic tray which both defeats the pourpose of their "water resistance" and of their auto functions.

Yes, you can rinse them out, but when you have to do it several times a week, rest them on top of the meachine overnight to dry out, it's all just a pain in the neck. I purchased three and have been through, I dunno, about ten now I think. Coffee Hit graciously replaces them each time, but that return postage is adding-up.

My verdict: for careful home use these are fantastic, but in the frenetic environment of a busy morning coffee service, they're just a pain in the ass on anything other than "manual 2".

I'm going to go back to the Envy scales. Clear tape over the buttons and keeping them in the large clear tray with the smaller tray adhered to the platform to catch liquid keeps them pretty sweet- we now refer to them as "old faithful"


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

heminui said:


> These scales are driving me nuts. I'm beginning to think that they're not suited at all to commercial use. The Auto Tare functions are oversensitive and often re-set mid-shot if you bang the drip tray by putting down a cup, or if you need to do a last second cup-switch, you're stuffed. Gotta switch them off & on again to re-set. We've been using them as manual scales only (Manual 2) and are now keeping them in the larger clear plastic tray which both defeats the pourpose of their "water resistance" and of their auto functions.
> 
> Yes, you can rinse them out, but when you have to do it several times a week, rest them on top of the meachine overnight to dry out, it's all just a pain in the neck. I purchased three and have been through, I dunno, about ten now I think. Coffee Hit graciously replaces them each time, but that return postage is adding-up.
> 
> ...


The auto modes are terrible. I use mine in manual two all the time. What's the issue with that?


----------



## heminui (Jan 24, 2009)

jeebsy said:


> The auto modes are terrible. I use mine in manual two all the time. What's the issue with that?


The auto modes are great if you're really quiet, making one coffee at a time, but soon as you get busy & start to bump cups down on the drip tray next to it or have to swap-out the cup 'cos a customer says "Oh, I'll have that takeaway now" then it's chocolate teapot time because the TARE button won't work in auto modes.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

So don't use the auto modes. Just tare each cup. It's one push of a button.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Plus 1 for that - auto modes are a nightmare.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I use Auto 4. Tare works when it feels like it. The scales are also sloooow. I.e. very slow to register increase in weight. By the time they've updated it's often way over the desired weight.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine aren't that slow. Maybe yours are gubbed.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Maybe. But if so they've been that way since day one.


----------

